# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  في مسرح الجريمة ( قتل خطأ ) - قصة بوليسية - بقلم محمود غسان

## Mahmoud Ghassan

** 

*" في مسرح الجريمة* *-** قتل خطأ "* 

***************** 

*السلام عليكم , هذه القصة تعُتبر ثان ِ قصة بوليسية لي اسردها للقاري , حيث القصة الأولى لم تعجبني , لذلك لقد بذلت جهد في إخراج هذه القصة التي اعتبرها الآن أفضل ما كتبت ...*
*لان دائما القصص البوليسية لها كتّأب يحملون طابع خاص , قررت اليوم طرح قصة غريبة قليلا , قد تعرف الجاني منذ بداية الأحداث و لكن ما يهمني أكثر هو أن أقدم فكرة , و أسلوب أدبي راقي ...*

*محمود غسان* 
( سيتم طرحها على خمس حلقات )
الحلقة الأولى 

*" جريمة قتل "* 

*دخلت** الآنسة كليرا وهي شابة طويلة القامة مكتب المحقق* *دانيال , حيث رأيته يتحدث عبر الهاتف بعنف شديد , فسمعته يصرخ و يقول : " اليوم حين أأتي لا أريد أن أراكِ " و أغلق سماعة الهاتف بقوة ..*

*فلاحظ وجود الآنسة كليرا فالتفت إليها و قال بهدوء : " المعذرة , أنها زوجتي ! "*
*فلاحظت و كأن الوقت غير مناسب و لكن كان عليها إخباره :*
*" المعذرة سيدي , و لكن جاءني بلاغ الآن عن جريمة قتـل في 7515* *شيلدون في إلك جروف "*
*فسألها المحقق :* *" من الذي قــُتـل ؟؟ "*
*لم يكن سؤاله ينم عن إرادة قوية لمعرفة من هو , حتى سمعها تقول له بتردد شديد :*
*" انه رجل الأعمال* *روبيرت باندريك** "*

*صُدم المحقق باندريك بشدة حتى قال باهتمام : " كيف حدث هذا ؟ "*
*جلست الآنسة الحسناء أمام مكتبه ثم عقدت شعرها الذهبي كذيل الحصان ثم قالت :*
*" لقد جاءني اتصال للتو من مديرة أعماله التي تدعى سوزان و قالت بأنها وجدت سيدها مقتولا في غرفة مكتبه , غارقاً بدمائه .... "*

*أصدر المحقق صوت همهمة ثم نظر إلى ساعة يده فوجدها تشير إلى الرابعة و النصف مساءا* 
*ثم قال : " حسنا هيا بنا ... "*


** * * * * **


*دخـل بيت السيد روبيرت* *باندريك**رجل قصير القامة يبلغ من العمر خمسة و أربعون , اسمر اللون ..* 
*فوجد بيته صغيرا و أثاثه فاخرا , بيته في منطقة بعيدة عن المدينة , منطقة يسودها الهدوء و السكينة و لا احد يقصدها إلا ملاك تلك البيوت ..*

*فنظر إلى سيدة تبدو حزينة جالسة في احد أركان البيت فأقترب منها و قال :*
*" من فضلك يا سيدتي أنا المحقق دانيال من قسم مكافحة جرائم القتل "*
*فنهضت تلك السيدة و قالت و هي تبكي :*
*" من فضلك يا سيدي اقبض على من فعل تلك الفعلة من فضلك سيدي , لا تجعله أن يفلت بفعلته "*
*فحاول المحقق أن يهدئ من روعها :*
*" حسنا .. حسنا و لكن عليكِ مساعدتي في هذا , من فضلك رافقيني الآن إلى مكان السيد باندريك "*

*فتحركت تلك السيدة و من خلفها المحقق دانيال و بجواره الآنسة كليرا و من خلفه رجلان احدهم هو جاستيس بيرو المحقق الجنائي , و الآخر الدكتور بيتر روكويل خبير البصمات ...*

*دخلت تلك السيدة أولا ثم تبعها المحقق دانيال بحذر شديد و بخطوات قد تكون متناهية الصغر و تبعه من خلفه مساعدته و الرجلان الآخران ....*

*تجمد المحقق دانيال مكانه و لكن كانت عيناه تتحرك في أرجاء الغرفة حتى وقعت على الضحية الملقاة على الأرض على بطنه , باسطاً لذراعيه بزاوية قائمة , غارقاً بدمائه و في يديه اليمنى مسدس , و على كفه الأيسر نذبة على شكل مثلث ..*

*فتحرك بصره قليلا أمام الضحية فوجد برواز لمرآة زجاجية محطمة كليا ...*
*أما على المكتب فوجد عليها آلة كاتبة و ورقة بيضاء فتناولها و بدأ يقرأ بصوت خافت :*

*" أنا روبيرت باندريك , اكتب هذا و أنا بكامل قواي العقلية ,* *أحُي**ل ممتلكات عائلة باندريك جميعها إلى وريثتي الوحيدة سارة براد باندريك بنت أخي براد باندريك المتوفى التي تقيم في فيرزنو دون قيد او شرط .... توقيع روبيرت باندريك "*

*حوّل المحقق نظره نحو الآنسة كليرا مساعدته ثم قال لها :*
*" أريد معرفة من هي سارة ؟ و جميع معارفها ؟ "*
*سكت ثم قال عندما أشار الى الضحية :* *" أيها المحقق* *بيرو من فضلك قم بعملك "*
*و هنا أشار لمدام سوزان الى جهة باب الغرفة قائلا :* *" من فضلك تعالي معي "*
*أخذها و خرج خارج البيت يتأمل حديقة المنزل , فتناول مقعد خشبي قصير واتخذه مجلسا له و قال :*
*" من فضلك سيدتي عليكي ان تهدئي حتى اعرف ماذا حدث"* 

*مسحت سوزان دموعها بيدها ثم أخذت نفـَس من انفها ثم قالت بتأني :*
*" سيدي , انا لا اعرف ماذا حدث , و لكن ... "*
*فقاطعها مسرعا :* *" أولا أريد معرفة من زار سيدك اليوم و خطوات عمله منذ الصباح حتى وقت وقوع الجريمة , حسنا "*

*ظلت سوزان تفكر قليلا حتى قالت بهدوء :*
*" عند الساعة التاسعة صباحا زاره مستر براين جونزي , هو مدير شركة بيزك كيميكال للصناعات الخفيفة , مكث معه قرابة ساعتين , بعد ذلك مباشرة طلب الإفطار في حديقة المنزل هناك* *( و أشارت الى مكان قريب من موضعهم , ثم التفت إليه و أكملت حديثها )** فجلبت له الإفطار , و عندما فرغ منه طلب ان ينام قليلا حتى موعد قدوم الآنسة نادين .... "*
*قاطعها المحقق فورا و قال :* *" المعذرة , من ؟؟ "*

*نظرت إليه بإعياء و قالت :* *" الآنسة نادين فتاة ذات أصول عربية و تعمل مترجمة للسيد روبيرت "*
*سكتت ثم قالت بعد تنهيدة قصيرة :** " زارته تقريبا الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر , مكثت معه في مكتبه حتى جاءني* *اتصال من احد مسئولي* *شركة مقاولات يريد تحديد موعد مسبق مع السيد روبيرت بخصوص منشآت في لاس فيجاس , فأعطيته موعد غدا الساعة العاشرة مساءا - حسب جدول مواعيد السيد روبيرت - لان أي عميل قبل قدومه يطلب موعدا مسبقا "*

*يستمع لها السيد روبيرت بكل تأني و تركيز حتى وجدها فجأة كفت عن الحديث فقال لها بإشارة بيده :* *" حسنا أكملي .... "*
*أكملت سوزان و قالت :* *" حسنا بعد ذلك طلب السيد روبيرت ان أقدم لهما كوبان الشاي في حديقة المنزل , فمضت نادين معه حتى الساعة الثالثة عصرا تقريبا , حتى رأيتها من نافذة المطبخ تغادر حديقة المنزل و مضى السيد روبيرت الى مكتبه , لم يمضي نصف ساعة حتى رأيت رجل غريب الشكل , شعره أجعد قادم نحو المنزل , فسرعان ما تركت ما بيدي و ذهبت إليه كي استفهم أمره , فطلب مني مقابلة السيد روبيرت .... "*

*فقاطعها المحقق دانيال و قال باهتمام :* *" ما اسمه ؟ "*
*ردت بخوف :* *" لم أسأله ! "*
*فصرخ المحقق دانيال :* *" كيف هذا , أيعقل ما تقولينه ؟؟ , رجل غريب قادم لزيارة السيد روبيرت تسمحي له بالدخول دون معرفة اسمه ؟ "*
*-* *" لقد اخبرني بأنه يريده لأمر هام , و انه على عجل , فدخلت المكتب السيد روبيرت و أخبرته بأن هناك رجل يريده لأمر هام , حتى سمعته من خلفي يقول لي المعذرة يا سيدتي اخرجي أنتي "*

*سكتت ثم قالت :* *" من الواضح أن سيد روبيرت لا يعرفه , لان عندما رآه قال له من أنت , فلم يجيبه إلا عندما غادرت المكتب "*

*أصدر المحقق دانيال همهمة ثم قال :* *" هذا تقريبا حدث الساعة الثالثة والنصف , أليس كذلك "*
*-* *" بلى "*

*فقال المحقق :* *" حسنا , متى غادر هذا الرجل بيت السيد باندريك ؟؟ "*
*فأجابت بثقة :* *" رأيته يغادر البيت تقريبا الساعة الرابعة و النصف مساءا , ووقتها فقط دخلت مكتب سيدي* *( فذرفت بعض الدموع )** و وجدته مقتولا "*
*فقال المحقق بحذر :*
*" حسنا , لم يخيّـل إليك في هذه الساعة التي مكثها هذا الرجل ان تطمأني على سيدك "*

*أجابت بهدوء شديد :* *" لا , سيد روبيرت منعني من ذلك مرارا و تكرارا "*
*-* *" هل تعتقدين انه هذا الرجل هو الذي قتله ؟؟ "*
*و هنا صرخت بشدة :* *" بالتأكيد هو , من يكون إذن ؟؟ "*
*و هنا حاول المحقق ان يهدئ من روعها :* *" على رسلك سيدتي , هل سمعتي صوت إطلاق نار ؟ "*

*ظلت تفكر قليلا حتى قالت :* *" لا سيدي , لم اذكر اني سمعت صوت كهذا .... "*
*فصرخ بسرعة :* *" لا من فضلك أريدكِ ان تستعدي قواكِ من أجلي و تتذكري "*
*ثم أضاف بهدوء :* *" هل سمعتي صوت إطلاق نار و متى ؟؟ "*

*ظلت تفكير قليلا و عندما شعر المحقق منها باليأس قال لها :* *" أين كنتي إذن ؟ "*
*أجابت بسرعة :** " لقد كنت في الحديقة .... نعم سيدي , كنت في حديقة المنزل في هذا التوقيت , لأني أنهيت جميع واجباتي .. "*

*قاطعها بيأس :* *" حسنا حسنا , بالطبع لم تسمعي صوت شجارا او صوت عال , او صوت تحطيم زجاج المرآة , أليس كذلك "*

*أجابت بعد ثوان :* *" لا سيدي , لقد كنت في حديقة المنزل و لم اسمع بشيء من هذا "*

*-* *" حسنا , هل كان لسيدك أي أعداء , او هل سمعتي ذات مرة شخصا ما قام بتهديده او أرسل إليه خطابات "*

*فقالت بسرعة :* *" لا سيدي , سيد روبيرت رجل مسالم لقد تعدى الخمسة و الخمسين من عمره , و لديه أعماله الخاصة و حماية الخاصة من مجلس الشيوخ و لا أظن ان له أعداء "*
*فقال المحقق بسرعة :* *" حسنا , هل تعرفي شيء عن سارة ؟ , ابنه أخوه "*
*ظلت تفكر قليلا حتى قالت :* *" نعم لقد زارتنا ثلاث مرات خلال السنتين التي أقمت بها هنا ... "*
*بسرعة :* *" كيف كانت علاقتهم ببعضهم البعض ؟ "*
*-* *" علاقة الأب بابنته سيدي "*
*قال المحقق بحذر :* *" هل أنتي متأكدة من ذلك ؟ "*
*بثقة :* *" بالتأكيد سيدي "*

يتبع , . . . . .

----------


## Mahmoud Ghassan

*الحلقة الثانية*
** * * * ** 

*-* *" حسنا , هل كان لسيدك أي أعداء , او هل سمعتي ذات مرة شخصا ما قام بتهديده او أرسل إليه خطابات "*

*فقالت بسرعة :* *" لا سيدي , سيد روبيرت رجل مسالم لقد تعدى الخمسة و الخمسين من عمره , و لديه أعماله الخاصة و حماية الخاصة من مجلس الشيوخ و لا أظن ان له أعداء "*
*فقال المحقق بسرعة :* *" حسنا , هل تعرفي شيء عن سارة ؟ , ابنه أخوه "*
*ظلت تفكر قليلا حتى قالت :* *" نعم لقد زارتنا ثلاث مرات خلال السنتين التي أقمت بها هنا ... "*
*بسرعة :* *" كيف كانت علاقتهم ببعضهم البعض ؟ "*
*-* *" علاقة الأب بابنته سيدي "*
*قال المحقق بحذر :* *" هل أنتي متأكدة من ذلك ؟ "*
*بثقة :* *" بالتأكيد سيدي "*

*ثم قال المحقق بعدما نظر حوله :* *" هل تعتقدين ان هي من دبرت له حادث مقتله ؟؟ "*
*أجابت بانفعال* *: " بالطبع لا سيدي ... "*
*فقال المحقق :* *" و ما أدراكِ ؟ "*
*-* *" اقصد أنها في* *فرزنو**, ثانيا ... "*

*سكتت سوزان لوهلة ثم قالت :* *" لا سيدي أنت لا تعرف سارة جيدا "*
*-* *" لا بأس من ذلك , ما سبب وجود خطاب مكتوب بالآلة الكاتبة و عليه توقيعه بخط يده يذكر فيه بأنه أحُيل جميع ثروته إلى سارة ابنه أخوه "*

*ظلت سوزان تفكر مليا حتى حكت انفها و قالت بتردد :* *" لا اعرف سيدي , و لكن قد يكون كتب هذا الخطاب قبل قدوم هذا الرجل الغريب و وقعه بيده كي يسلـّمه للمحامي "*
*نظر المحقق دانيال حوله فلاحظ على بعد خمس أمتار قدوم الآنسة كليرا فالتفت بسرعة الى سوزان و قال لها :* *" هل يمتلك سيدك مسدسا ؟ "*
*ردت بتعثلم :* *" لا ... لا اعرف "*
*و هنا وصلت الآنسة كليرا , فنظرت أولا الى سوزان ثم نظرت الى المحقق دانيال فقالت بأدب :*
*" سيدي هل تستطيع ان تأتي الى مسرح الجريمة قليلا ؟ "* 

*" التحقيق في مقتل رجل أعمال "*

*دخل المحقق دانيال مسرح الجريمة مع الآنسة كليرا , فرأى المحقق بيرو يقرأ من الملفات التي لديه , الدكتور روكويل يستخدم بعض المحاليل الكيميائية لاستخراج البصمات , و من الواضح بأن لم يشعر به احد حتى صرخ و قال :* *" هل هناك جديد ؟؟ "*

*فتقدم المحقق بيرو و قال :* *" سيدي ,* *المجني عليه يدعى روبيرت جي.بروس باندريك عمره 59 عاما , لديه عدة أعمال و مشاريع في ساكرامنتو , أصيب برصاصة من مسدس البريتا 9 ملم من مسافة قريبة جدا في قلبه فقتلته فورا ما بين الساعة الرابعة , و الرابعة و النصف "*
*ثم أضاف :* *" تحطمت زجاج المرآة - على الأغلب - نتيجة شجار نشب بين الجاني و الضحية "*

*فتقدمت الآنسة كليرا بكل حرص ثم قالت :* *" سارة براد باندريك , فتاة شابة في الخمسة و العشرون من عمرها و تعمل موظفة حكومية في شركة لإدارة الفنادق في فرزنو , ليست متزوجة و لكنها على علاقة بصديق يدعى فريد , فريد من الطبقة الفقيرة , يعمل في مكتبة صغيرة في فرزنو و يقضي معظم أوقاته هناك "*

*بان على المحقق عدم الاهتمام حيث يسترق النظر نحو مدام سوزان و هو يقول :*
*" مدام سوزان تقول ان علاقة سارة بعمها علاقة وطيدة و تبعد كل التهم عنها "*
*ثم التفت إليها و قال لها :* *" أريد ان أقابل محامي السيد بنادريك "*
*فجأة قال* *الدكتور روكويل* *:* *" جميع البصمات تعود الى المجني عليه حتى بصمته على المسدس"*

*نظر إليه بحدة و قال :* *" ماذا تعني ؟؟ أنها حادثة انتحار ؟؟ "*
*ارتبك قليلا ثم قال :* *" انا لم اقل هذا , سيدي "*
*فقال المحقق بيرو :* *" و لكن هناك أمر ما في غاية الخطورة "*
*التفت إليه المحقق دانيال و قال :* *" أي أمر ؟ "*
*فقال بثقة :* *" المسدس الذي قتل الضحية أطلق منه رصاصتان , الثانية هي التي قتلته , أما الأولى فلا اثر لها هنا "*
*فجأة نظر الى الحديقة و قال :* *" أريد محادثة المحامي فورا .... "*

*بدأ الليل يسدل ستائره حتى قالت الآنسة كليرا :*
*" سيدي , مستر فرانسوا دلفين المحامي في انتظارك "*
*نهض بسرعة فوجد رجل طويل القامة يرتدي بذلة سوداء اللون و قبعة سوداء على رأسه , فأقترب مستر فرنسوا من المحقق دانيال و قال :** " المعذرة يا سيدي , ما الأمر ؟؟ "*
*ثم التفت حوليه و قال :* *" لماذا رجال الشرطة يحيطون ببيت السيد باندريك ؟ "*

*ثم قال بلهجة قلقة :* *" ما الأمر "*
*فحاول المحقق ان يهدئه ثم قال :*
*" أنا المحقق دانيال من إدارة مكافحة جرائم القتل , نحن هنا بسبب مقتل السيد روبيرت باندريك "*
*قاطعه المحامي قائلا بصراخ و بعنف :*
*" هل أنت جننت ؟ , من الذي يستطيع ان يقتل السيد روبيرت "*

*انزعج المحقق دانيال من لهجته ثم قال :* *" سيدي انا اقدر موقفك و لكن من فضلك اهدأ قليلا "*
*ظل مستر فرانسوا ينظر حوليه حتى قال :* *" أين هو .. ها .. أين هو ؟؟ "*
*فطلب المحقق من الآنسة كليرا مرافقته الى مسرح الجريمة*
*دخل المحامي باضطراب فوجده ملقى على سرير تابع للتحقيق لنقله الى المشرحة و مغطى بكامل ,* 
*و عندما تأخر مستر فرانسوا هناك , قرر المحقق دانيال زيارته بنفسه ...*
*-* *" سيدي من فضلك تعال معي ؟ "*
*و لكن مستر فرانسوا المعروف عنه قوة القلب كاد ان يفطر قلبه من بكاءه على صديقه روبيرت فنظر الى المحقق و قال بعنف :* *" هل عرفتم من مرتكب تلك الجريمة ؟؟ , هل عرفتم من هو ؟ "*
*أجابه المحقق دانيال بهدوء :*
*" لا يا سيدي , ليس بعد ! و لكن من فضلك اهدأ و تعال معي , أود ان اطرح عليك بعض الأسئلة "*

** * * * * * **

*طرح المحقق دانيال بعض الأسئلة الخفيفة على المحامي و كان يجيب بتلقائية و لكن عندما ذكر اسم سارة ضمن التحقيق اشتعل غضبه و أجاب بشدة قائلا :*
*" من ؟؟ , سارة ؟؟ "*
*فقال المحقق دانيال باستغراب : " بلى , سارة ! "*
*وقف المحامي و قال : " لا أيها المحقق , أنت لا تعرف سارة جيدا , أنها لا تستطيع ان تأذي بعوضة , ثم .. ثم أين دليل اتهامك* *لها**أيها المحقق ؟ "*

*اخرج من جيبه ذلك الخطاب و قال : " بما تفسر وجود هذا الخطاب على مكتب السيد بنادريك "*
*فتناول المحامي منه الخطاب و أخذ يقرأه بتأني حتى بعد ثواني جلس على مقعده ثم قال :*
*" لا ليست سارة مرتكبة هذه الجريمة , و لا اظنها بأنه قد تكون بهذا الغباء كي تترك دليل إدانتها بهذه السهولة "*
*ثم أضاف : " هل حققت مع سوزان مديرة أعماله ؟ "*
*فأجاب بتردد : " بلى , لكن لم استطع الحصول على إجابة نافعة , سوى ان هناك رجل غريب قد زاره قبل وقت وقوع الجريمة و هي تعتقد بلا شك بأنه هو القاتل "*

*فقال المحامي :* *" ان علاقة سارة بعمها أشبه ما تكون علاقة الفتاة بأبيها , بعد وفاة براد منذ عشر سنوات كانت تقطن مع عمها في نفس ذات البيت , و لكن قررت السفر الى فرزنو من اجل عملها , السيد روبيرت لم يحَرم ابنة أخوه من أي أمنيات او أي طلبات كانت تخطر على بالها "*

*-* *" أنا لا أوجه التهمة لها , و لكن ما هو تفسيرك وجود خطاب كهذا و في هذا الوقت بالتحديد ؟ "*
*فأجاب المحامي بثقة :*
*" بالتأكيد انه كتَب هذا الخطاب قبل قدوم الجاني مباشرة , و قد يكون اقتحم البيت بدافع السرقة "*
*-* *" على العموم بجب ان أقابل غدا كلا من زار السيد روبيرت قبل مقتله مباشرة "*
*-* *" و ماذا عن سارة ؟؟ "*
*أجاب بتردد :* *" سوف اجعلها في آخر قائمتي "*
*ثم أضاف في النهاية : "* *هل يمتلك السيد روبيرت مسدسا ؟؟ "*
*-** " بلى "*
*-* *" هل تعرف نوعه ؟؟ "*
*-* *" لا , لأني لا افقه عن أنواع الأسلحة النارية و لكن انا اعرف شكل مسدس السيد روبيرت "*

*فأخرج المحقق دانيال من درج مكتبه كيس بلاستيكي بداخله المسدس الذي وجده مع الضحية , و قال له :* *" هل هذا هو المسدس ؟؟ "*
*نظر نحو المسدس و قال مسرعا :* *" لا "*
*فأعاده المحقق الى درج مكتبه , و بسرعة قال فرانسوا :*
*" و لكن لقد قال لي ذات مرة بأنه سوف يشتري مسدسا آخر "*
*سكت ثم أضاف :* *" فقد يكون ذلك المسدس "*

** * * * * **

*في صباح اليوم التالي طلب من مساعدته ضبط السيد براين جونزي فلم يتوانى عن التحقيق معه*
*فقال له المحقق :* *" مرحبا بك مستر جونزي "*
*فأجابه بكل هدوء :* *" أشكرك سيدي , هل أستطيع معرفة دعوتي لمكتب التحقيقات** "*
*شخصية براين جونزي شخصية جذابة و هادئة بطبعها , بالرغم من وجه الدائري و عيناه الصغيرتين اللتان تتسم بالدهاء و لكنه طيب القلب و هذا ما قرأه المحقق دانيال في شخصيته ...*

*-* *" سيدي , أأسف لإخبارك مقتل السيد روبيرت باندريك مساء أمس بطلق ناري "*
*صرخ براين على الفور :* *" ماذا ؟؟؟ ... , هل أمسكتم من فعل تلك الفعلة الشنيعة ؟؟ "*
*عدل موضعه ثم قال :**" ليس بعد , و لكن على حد معلوماتي انك قمت بزيارة الضحية أمس الساعة التاسعة صباحا , أليس كذلك "*

*فأجابه :* *" الساعة التاسعة و الخامسة عشرة دقيقة تحديدا "*
*-* *" ممتاز , هل تستطيع ان تخبرني ما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينك و بين الضحية ؟؟ "*
*-* *" انا براين جونزي مدير شركة* *بيزك كيميكال** , كان قد عرض علينا السيد باندريك منذ ثلاث اشهر بأنه يود مشاركتنا في مشاريعنا و لكننا رفضنا , و أمس طلب مقابلتي على سبيل معرفة سبب رفضنا له بالمشاركة "*
*ثم ضحك ضحكة خفيفة ثم قال :* *" انا لا اعرفه , و لكني اعرف مشاريعه جيدا و بحق السماء ساكرامنتو أصابها خسارة كبيرة بفقدان هذا الرجل "*
*فقال المحقق دانيال :* *" هل لي معرفة ما هي تلك الأسباب التي تمنع شراكة رجل مثل هذا مع شركة مثل شركتكم ؟؟ "*

*-* *" بالطبع سيدي و يبدو انك محقق محنك "*
*ثم أضاف :* *" على العموم , شركتنا تتكون من ثلاث مجلس إدارة و اثنان مدراء , هذا الرجل تعدى قد تعدى الستون من عمره , و الى الآن أعماله تتمثل بشكل فردي , ليس لديه مدراء او شركاء "*
*فقال المحقق بسرعة :* *" و ما برأيك سبب إلحاح السيد روبيرت لشراء أسهم في شركتكم ؟؟ "*
*- " صدقا لا اعرف "*

*اندهاش المحقق دانيال ثم قال :* *" حسنا سيدي , ما هي طبيعة عملكم تحديدا ؟؟ "*
*أصدر براين صوت غير مفهوم ثم قال :* *" نحن نعمل في المنظفات و المواد الخشبية و المبيدات الحشرية و دباغة الجلود و خلافه ... "*
*وقف المحقق دانيال و قال له : " أشكرك مستر جونزي على قدومك , تستطيع ان تتفضل الآن "*
*وقف براين جونزي و قال : " على الرحب و السعة , اذا أردت التحقيق معي مجددا تستطيع الاتصال بي وقتما تريد , مع السلامة "*
*وغادر براين جونزي على الفور .. ..*

*فطلب مقابلة الآنسة نادين , فتاة ذات أصول عربية تتمتع بالجمال العربي شعرها اسود طويل يصل الى أسفل ظهرها عيناها عسليتان , دائما تتحرك بهدوء كثيرا ...*

*دخلت الآنسة نادين مكتب المحقق فرحب فورا بها و دعاها إلى الجلوس و طلب لها كأس من الليمون ..*
*فأخذت الآنسة نادين رشفة من الليمون ثم قالت بلهجة أمريكية ركيكة :*
*" هل لي اعرف سبب قدومي الى هنا ؟ "*
*-* *" بالطبع يا آنستي "*
*فقال لها بتردد :* *" أنتي عربية , أليس كذلك ؟ "*
*-* *" بلى "*


يتبع , ....

----------


## Mahmoud Ghassan

الحلقة الثالثة
* * * * * *


فطلب مقابلة الآنسة نادين , فتاة ذات أصول عربية تتمتع بالجمال العربي شعرها اسود طويل يصل الى أسفل ظهرها عيناها عسليتان , دائما تتحرك بهدوء كثيرا ...

دخلت الآنسة نادين مكتب المحقق فرحب فورا بها و دعاها إلى الجلوس و طلب لها كأس من الليمون ..
فأخذت الآنسة نادين رشفة من الليمون ثم قالت بلهجة أمريكية ركيكة :
" هل لي اعرف سبب قدومي الى هنا ؟ "
- " بالطبع يا آنستي "
فقال لها بتردد : " أنتي عربية , أليس كذلك ؟ "
- " بلى "
- " من أين ؟؟ "
- " من سوسة من تونس الخضراء "
سكت قليلا ثم قال بتردد دون النظر إليها : " حسنا , أنا أأسف لإخبارك بأن السيد روبيرت باندريك قد قتل أمس ...."
فجأة ارتفع الدم الى رأسها و احمر وجهها و نهضت على الفور و قالت و كأن تريد تكذيب الأمر :
" من ... من الذي قــُتل ؟؟ "
- " سيدتي من فضلك اجلسي "
بدأت بالبكاء ثم قالت بلهجة غريبة : " من .. من الذي قتله ؟؟ "
فلم تستطيع نادين ان تتمالك أعصابها , وفجأة سقطت فاقدة للوعي , فنهض المحقق دانيال مسرعا و صرخ إلى احد المعاونين لمساعدته . . .

بعد مرور خمس دقائق تقريبا استيقظت نادين و هي في حالة إعياء شديدة , ظلت تهذي بكلام غير مفهوم للجميع حتى رأت أمامها المحقق دانيال فقال لها : " حمد لله على سلامتك "


* * * * * * 

بدأ المحقق دانيال بتحقيق مع نادين بعدما تمالكت أعصابها و استعدت قواها ..

- " ما هي طبيعة عملك مع السيد باندريك ؟؟ "
أجابته ببطء : " أنا مترجمته لعملائه في الشرق الأوسط "

فقال المحقق : " منذ متى و أنتي تعملين معه ؟ "
مسحت دموعها بواسطة المناديل الورقية ثم قالت : " قرابة أربع سنوات "
- " هل هناك من يدور حوله أصابع الاتهام في رأيك ؟؟ "

فصرخت و قالت : " و هل هذا عملي يا سيادة المحقق ؟ "
فقال بحـدة : " أنا اقصد أن هل هناك شخص ما ترتبكي في أمره ؟ "
- " لا سيدي "
- " حسنا , مدام سوزان قالت بأنك عندما انصرفتِ زاره رجل غريب الشكل - تستطيع سوزان ان توصفه لك - بعد الساعة الثالثة و النصف عصرا ...... "
فأجابت بجفاء : " كيف لي ان اعرف هذا الرجل ؟ , انا مجرد مترجمة له "
ظهر على وجه علامة اليأس و الحيرة فقال لها : " حسنا آنستي , أنتي تعرفي سارة , أليس كذلك ؟ "
ظلت تفكر قليلا حتى قال لها : " سارة بنت أخيه براد "
- " بلى , ما أمرها "
- " متى آخر مرة رأيتيها في منزله ؟ "

ظلت تفكر قليلا حتى قالت : " شهر أغسطس الماضي .. نعم منذ ثلاث اشهر تقريبا "
- " هل كنتِ ترين كيف كان يعاملها ؟؟ "
استغربت نادين لسؤاله ثم قالت : " لماذا أنت مصَر على إقحامي في شئون ليست من اختصاصي ؟ "
فقال لها بتهديد : " يا آنستي , كل من على مقربة منه مدان و محض الشبهات حتى اعرف انه بريء و اذا لم يكن مدان فهو شاهد بالنسبة لي , لذلك تعاوني معي ... "
- " سيدي , سارة تحب والدها جدا ... "
- " مهلا والدها المتوفى أليس كذلك ؟ "
فأجابت بعفوية : " لا , السيد روبيرت بمثابة والد سارة .... "

بكت نادين مرة أخرى ثم قالت : " ليس لدي ما أقوله لك سوى أنها كانت تحب السيد روبيرت كثيرا , و كانوا يتبادلون الخطابات دوما "
- " حسنا يمكنك ان تنصرفي "

انتصبت نادين و همّت لمغادرة المكتب حتى استوقفها المحقق دانيال قائلا :
" و لكن ... وجدنا خطاب مكتوبة بالآلة الكاتبة و عليه توقيعه بأنه أحُـيل كل أملاكه إلى فتاته الوحيدة سارة براد باندريك "

قد تعمد المحقق ان يلقي تلك السكينة الجارحة في نهاية الحوار كي يعرف ما في نواياه هذه الآنسة و لكنها صدمته قائله : " يا سيدي سارة فتاة ذكية و مطيعة , أنها تستحق أكثر من ذلك "


* * * * * * 

" سارة "

دخل المعاون و هو يقول : " سيدي , في انتظارك آنسة تدعى سارة باندريك "
عدل سترة بذلته ثم قال : " حسنا دعها تتفضل ... "
دخلت فتاة شقراء , شعرها منسدل على كتفيها و تتحرك بكل خفة , فرحبت بالمحقق دانيال ثم جلست أمامه ثم سألته برقة : " مرحبا سيدي , ما الأمر الذي جعلك ان تستدعيني لأجله ؟ "
- " حمد لله على سلامتك , ثم ... "
قالها المحقق ثم سكت , فقالت له بترقب : " ثم ماذا ... ؟ "
عدل نفسه بسرعة و قال : " اقصد يجب ان تستريحي قبل التحقيق معك ؟ "
أصاب سارة الاستغراب و قالت: " التحقيق معي ؟؟؟ ماذا حدث حتى تستدعيني للتحقيق ؟؟ "
نظر إليها بيأس و قال : " في مقتل السيد روبيرت باندريك .. "

لم يكن من حسن حظه او حظها ان تسمع خبر مثل هذا , لم يسعها ان تلقي بنفسها من النافذة و لكن اكتفت بأنها صرخت صرخة شديدة و قالت : " أبي .... " و سقطت على الأرض ...

حاول الجميع إيقاظها فظلت تهذي بلهجة غريب : " أبي , أبي , أبي "
فحاول المحقق و بمساعدة الآنسة كليرا مساعدتها للجلوس على كرسيها مرة أخرى ,
فأخذ من أمامه كأس من الماء و قدمه لها : " تفضلي ماء "
تناولت بيديها كأس الماء و هي ترتعش بشدة مما أوقع بعض قطرات الماء على ملابسها , فأخذت رشفة منه ثم قالت : " من فضلك اخبرني بأنك تمزح معي , أبي لم يمت , من فضلك سيدي "
حاول ان يهدئها : " اهدئي من فضلك "
سكتت فجأة ثم قالت : " من فضلك عليّ الذهاب إلى دورة المياة "
أشار بيده ثم قال : " حسنا تفضلي من هنا ... "
حاولت سارة النهوض و لكن كادت ان تسقط لولا مساعدة الآنسة كليرا لها .. 


* * * * * *

- " هل أنتي على استعداد للإجابة على أسئلتي الآن ؟؟ "
أخذت نفـَس من أنفها المحمِر ثم مسحت عيناها بمنديل ورقي ثم قالت وعيناها تنظر نحو الأمام : 
" بلى تفضل "
اخذ المحقق دانيال يقلـّب في محتويات الورق التي أمامه ثم قال :
" متى آخر مرة كنتي على اتصال بعمك ؟ "
أجابت بعد ثوان : " أمس "
صُدم المحقق ثم قال : " ماذا ؟؟ , متى ؟ "
- " لا اعلم ... تقريبا الساعة الرابعة عصرا "
نظر المحقق دانيال الى مساعدته الآنسة كليرا ثم نظر مجددا إلى الآنسة سارة و قال :
" و بماذا أخبرك ؟ "
قالت بهدوء :
" قال بلهجة متوترة بأنه يحبني جدا , و انه يحـّضر لي مفاجأة سوف اعلمها بنفسي قريبا "

سمع منها ثم قال بتردد : " حسنا , السيد روبيرت قد .... "
سكت لثواني , فأخرج من درج مكتبه الخطاب الذي وجده في مسح الجريمة , أعطاها أيا و قال :
" تفضلي "
تناولته سارة بحذر شديد ثم قالت في نفس حالتها : " ما هذا ؟؟ "
أشار المحقق بيده و قال : " تفضلي "
فتحت سارة الخطاب و بدأت تقرأ ما سطـّر روبيرت حتى صرخت و قالت بلهجة تهديد :
" لا أريد شيء , أريد اعرف من قتل أبي , من الذي قتله ؟؟؟ "
فأجابها المحقق بتأني : " لا تقلقي يا آنستي , لن يفلت الجاني بفعلته ... "
ثم أضاف بعدما هدأت : " هل هناك شخص معين - برأيك - قد يكون مشترك في مقتل عمك ؟؟ "
ظلت تفكر سارة قليلا و قالت : " لا , أنا لا اعرف جميع أصدقاء أبي "
- " حسنا , متى كانت زيارتكِ الأخيرة لبيت عمك ؟ "
ظلت تفكر بحيرة : " لا أتذكر بالتحديد , تقريبا ثلاث اشهر "
نظر الى المجلدات التي أمامه و استرق جملة ثم قال لها بهدوء :
" أنتي على علاقة بصديقك فريد , أليس كذلك ؟ "
- " بلى "
حرك يديه و قال : " و هل سوف تتزوجا ؟؟ "
بقت سارحة قليلا ثم قالت ببطء :
" انه مميز , و أنا أحبه و نحن نقضي معظم أوقاتنا كننا زوجان , و هو أيضا يحبني و لكنه فقير "
- " حسنا , لماذا لم تتزوجا بعد ؟؟ "
فقالت بتلقائية : " لأنه فقير "
ظهر على وجه المحقق علامة اليأس : " لا بأس , من فضلك يا آنسة لديك غرفة محجوزة في فور سيزون اوتيل تستطيع ان تقيمي هناك حتى نسمح لك بالعودة الى ديارك "
- " أريد ان أرى أبي , من فضلك "

فقال لها بتردد : " لا أظن أنها فكرة مناسبة لكِ "
- " لماذا ؟ "
- " انه الآن في المشرحة و .... "
سرت في جسدها القشعريرة عندما سمعت لفظ المشرحة فصرخت و قالت : " ماذا ؟؟ "
ثم أضافت بسرعة و بصراخ عالٍ : " ماذا تفعلون بأبي ؟ "
فحاول أن يهدئها : " من فضلك سوف اسمح لك برؤيته قريبا قبل الدفن "
بكت سارة بكاءً شديداً فحاولت الآنسة كليرا مرافقتها حتى خرجت من مكتب التحقيقات ..


* * * * * *

لقد أصاب محققنا الجنون , فلم يعد يدري من هو القاتل الحقيقي و ما مصلحة سارة بينهم , الجميع يتصنع الحزن الشديد على الفقيد و الجميع يتمنى ان يكون حيّاً الآن ...

لم يعد المحقق دانيال قادر على الاحتمال و هو يرى غريمه أمامه يتحكم في أعصابه و لم يعد النائب العام يطيق صبرا على استغلال الوقت دون فائدة ...

لذلك قرر المحقق زيارة مسرح الجريمة مرة أخرى و يحاول دراسة ظاهرة القتل او الانتحار ..

يتبع , . . . .

----------


## Mahmoud Ghassan

* 
الحلقة الرابعة
********* 


" انتحــار ! "

 
بدأ المحقق يراقب مسرح الجريمة عن كثب , فقالت له الآنسة كليرا :
" لقد حطمت المرآة بسبب شجار , أليس كذلك ؟ "

بينما الآنسة كليرا تنتظر الرد بـ " نعم " و لكن المحقق يقترب من المرآة أكثر فأكثر حتى قال :
" لا , لم تتحطم اثر شجار "
فقالت الآنسة كليرا مستغربة : " لماذا ؟ "
التفت إليها و اقترب منها و قال : " أن روبيرت باندريك قد انتحر .. "
- " ماذا تقول ؟ "

- " لست متأكد من هذا , و لكن المرآة محطمة و بدون أثار دماء او خدوش على الضحية , و هناك رصاصة لا نعرف أين هي , و بصمات المجني عليه على الهاتف , و الآلة الكاتبة و المسدس , هذا يكفي بأنه قد انتحر .. "
فقالت الآنسة كليرا مسرعة : " او قاتل محترف "

قال المحقق : " المجني عليه قرر الانتحار لأسباب غير معلومة , فكتب خطاب يفيد بأنه أحـُيل كل ثروته إلى ابنه أخيه براد , فأخرج مسدسه من الدرج ثم وقف أمام المرآة و كأنه يحدث نفسه فأطلق رصاصة نحو المرآة فكسرها - لتجربة المسدس مثلا - ثم امسك المسدس بيده بقوة و صوبه نحو قلبه و أطلق الرصاصة فأردته قتيلا "

صرخت فجأة و قالت : " حسنا , لماذا لم يذكر بأنه سوف ينتحر في الرسالة ؟؟ "
ضحك المحقق دانيال و قال : " يريد ان يضعنا في حيرة "
فجأة قالت : " و حتى إذا كان قــُتل , كان من المفترض ان يجبره ان يكتب بأنها حادثة انتحار "
ضحك المحقق و أشار بإصبعه و قال :
" العكس تمام , اذا كان القاتل اجبره ان يكتب في خطابه بأن هذا حادثة انتحار , سيعرف جيدا بأن الشرطة سوف تدقق و تحقق أكثر , لكن في هذه الطريقة جعلها مبهمة "
ثم أضاف : " أما الرجل الغريب فلم يرتكب الجريمة , أني أبرئه دون أن اعرفه "

جلست الآنسة كليرا في حالة من التعب و قالت :
" و ماذا سوف تفعل الآن , سوف تسُجل بأنها حادثة انتحار و أنت غير مقتنع بهذا "

نظر إليها بيأس دون أن يجيبها . . . .

* * * * * * *
" تحليل آخر " 


رن جرس الهاتف فأستيقظ المحقق دانيال و بصوت خافتا قال : " مرحبا "
فسمع صوت الآنسة كليرا تقول له : " هل أنت نائما , هيا بنا , الساعة قاربت على ... "
فقاطعها مسرعا : " حسنا .. حسنا أنا قادم .. "
ارتدي ملابسه و ذهب إلى المحامي فرانسوا و طلب منه الخطاب الذي كتبه المجني عليه ..
و سأله عن حال سارة , قال بأن حالتها أصبحت مزرية و لا يعرف طريقة للتعامل معها ..
فسأله : " هل حصلت على ممتلكتها ام ليس بعد ؟ "
ضحك المحامي و قال : " بالطبع لا , لم يتم دفن المتوفى بعد حتى تنتهي الحكومة من تسليم تلك الكيانات الضخمة لفتاة لم تتجاوز الخمس و العشرون من عمرها , كما أني سوف اقترح على سارة بأن تسلّمها الى رجل ناضج يستطيع إدارتها "
- " هل تقصد أنها سوف تتزوج ؟؟ "
- " بلى ذلك الشاب فريد التي تحبه "
فسرعان ما أصابه قشعريرة تسري في جسده فقال و كأنه يحدث نفسه : " فريد ! "
فتركه و غادر المكتب و هو يقول : " سوف أرد لك الخطاب غدا "
فأشار المحامي إليه و قال : " لك هذا "


* * * * * * 

الشخصية الوحيدة التي استبعدها المحقق من دائرة الشك هو فريد , صديق سارة ..
بالرغم بأن لا تتصل بين روبيرت و فريد أي علاقة , و لكن لماذا أهمله المحقق منذ البداية ؟؟ 

جلس المحقق على كرسي مكتبه و أخذ يقرأ في خطاب السيد روبيرت مرارا و تكرارا :
" أنا روبيرت باندريك , اكتب هذا و انا بكامل قواي العقلية , أحُيل ممتلكات عائلة باندريك جميعها الى وريثتي الوحيدة سارة براد باندريك بنت أخي براد باندريك المتوفى التي تقيم في فرزنو دون قيد او شرط .... توقيع روبيرت باندريك "
حتى وقع عيناه على التوقيع " روبيرت باندريك "

فقال في نفسه : " قد يكون هذا التوقيع مزور "
فطلب المحقق بيرو المجيء بسرعة كي يتحقق من هذا الأمر , فجاء بالنتيجة بعد ساعة ,
- " سيدي , التوقيع حقيقي للسيد روبيرت باندريك , و مكتوب باليد اليسرى "
تناول الخطاب منه ثم قال له : " حسنا أشكرك , تفضل أنت ! "

وضع الخطاب على المكتب حتى صرخ فجأة و قال : " ماذا قلت للتو ؟؟ "
توقف المحقق بيرو بذعر و التفت إليه و قال بتردد : " التوقيع حقيقي للسيد ... "

نظر المحقق الى الخطاب و قال بابتسامة : 
التوقيع بيده اليسرى ؟؟ إذن هو أعسر , لماذا قتل نفسه بيده اليمنى و كيف أصاب القلب مباشرة ؟؟ "

رفع سماعة الهاتف و طلب الآنسة كليرا و اخبرها بأن تأتي إليه فورا , بينما طلب من المحقق بيرو مغادرة المكتب الآن ..
ثم طلب الحديث مع المحامي فرانسوا و دار بينهم حديثا مطولا بخصوص حالة المجني عليه و علاقته بمعارفه و مع مرور بعض الوقت جاءت الآنسة كليرا باهتمام تستفسر عن سبب طلبه لها ..


- " اسمعي جيدا , المجني عليه .... لم ينتحر كما أثبتنا من قبل , بل قــُتل "
نظرت إليه بيأس : " من حسن حظك ان القضية لم تغلق بعد , لكن هل له فائدة ؟ "
- " بالطبع , اذا توصلنا الى الحقيقة سوف نزج بالجاني السجن "
- " و كيف عرفت ؟ "

- "روبيرت باندريك أعسر , لماذا قتل نفسه بيده اليمنى ؟ , و اذا كان ذلك صحيح , كيف يصيب القلب مباشرة , و على فرض بأنه امسك المسدس بيده اليمنى و وجهه نحو قلبه مباشرة , في كلا الحالتين لا يستطيع ان استخدام المسدس ... "
- " لماذا ؟؟ "
- " قبل ان تأتي بدقائق اتصلت بالمحامي فرانسوا و سألته بخصوص يد الضحية , فاخبرني بأنه يعاني بضعف في أعصاب يديه اليمنى منذ الصغر , لذلك يعتمد على يده اليسرى اعتماد كلي "

سكت ثم قال بلهجة انتصار : " كيف قتل نفسه اذن ؟ "

ابتسمت الآنسة كليرا و قالت : " أنت داهية ! "
ثم أضافت : " و لكن انتظر انتظر ... من الذي قتله إذا ؟؟ "
- " الرجل الغريب الذي زاره الساعة الثالثة و النصف قبل وقوع الجريمة بنصف ساعة "
- " و من هو ؟؟ "
ظل يفكر حتى قال ببطء :
" لدي شعور بأن سارة هي المسئولة , لذلك سوف استدعي صديقها فريد للتحقيق "

 
* * * * * *
 
لم يكن يتوقع المحقق دانيال هيئة فريد مهما حدث إلا إذا رآه بعينه ...
شاب وسيم ابيض البشرة , شعره ناعم يرتدي نظرات رخيصة , عمره لا يتعدى الثلاثين , على أي حال رحب به المحقق دانيال و تمنى له ان يكون قد استمتع بالرحلة ..

وجه فريد أولا سؤاله بحدة : " المعذرة بالرغم من اشتياقي لزيارة ساكرامنتو إلا إنني أود معرفة سبب مجيئي الى هنا "
ابتسم المحقق دانيال و نظر إلى مساعدته ثم التفت الى فريد و قال له :
" الم تعرف ان عم سارة قد قــُتل "

ضحك فريد ثم قال :
" بلى اعرف و لكن على ما أظن انه انتحر , ثم ما علاقتي أنا بهذا الموضوع برمته "
ثم أضاف : " حسنا , ماذا تريد مني ؟ "
- " أتمنى ان تفتح صدرك لي و ان تجيب على جميع أسئلتي "
أجاب بتلقائية مع ابتسامة مصطنعة : " تفضل "

- " ما هو عملك ؟ "
وضع حقيبته أرضا و قال : " اعمل مشرف في مكتبة بارنز اند نوبل في شارع بلاكستون لبيع الكتب و القصص و خلافه .... "
- " متى آخر مرة زرت بها ساكرامنتو ؟ "

- " منذ أربعة اشهر او اقل قليلا , كنت مع سارة "
- " لماذا ؟ "
- " السيد روبيرت دعانا الى الإقامة معه أسبوعا كاملا في ساكرامنتو "
- " أنت تقصد ان روبيرت كان يعرفك حق المعرفة "
- " بلى , و ما هو هناك كي أخفيه "
- " هل معك جواز مرور ؟؟ "
- " بالطبع "
فأخرج من جيب السترة الجلدية جواز مرور و قدمه إلي محقق , فتناوله منه و بدأ يتأمل محتوياته و قال له : " حسنا تفضل " و رد جواز مروره إليه مرة أخرى ...

- " لماذا لم تتزوج سارة الى الآن ؟ "
ابتسم ابتسامة مصطنعة ثم قال : " اعتقد يا سيادة المحقق ... هذه أمور شخصية "

ضحك المحقق دانيال بشدة ثم هدأ و قال : " هذه جريمة قتل يا مستر فريد , و الأمور الشخصية إلي تتحدث عنها , تفيد التحقيقات مهما كانت تافهة "
- " بلى و لكن اعتقد ان الرجل قـَتل نفسه , أليس هذا ما قيل ؟ "
- " مستر فريد , انا فقط الذي يطرح الأسئلة هنا , حسنا ؟؟ "
و عندما هدأ الطرفين : " لماذا لم تتزوج سارة إلى الآن ؟ "

فقال بسرعة : " لأني لا املك مالا كافِ لهذا , هل ارتحت ؟ "
شعر المحقق بأنه أحرج فريد بسؤاله , و كي ينقل الحوار سأله سؤال آخر :
" منذ متى و أنت على علاقة بسارة ؟ "
- " تقريبا سنتين "
- " ورثت سارة الآن مبلغ طائلا و كيانات ضخمة , ما رأيكم بالزواج الآن ؟ "
نظر فريد الى المحقق بحدة و قال : " الى ماذا ترمي ؟ "
فنظر إليه بتهكم و قال : " ما رأيك أنت ؟ "
وقف المحقق و قال له : " لديك غرفة محجوزة لك في فورسيزون اوتيل , تستطيع البقاء هناك حيث انتهاء التحقيق , و لا تقلق لن يطول الأمر كثير "

التفت المحقق دانيال من الآنسة كليرا و طلب منها مقابلة مدام سوزان فأجابت قائلة :
" لقد طلبت بنقل مكان إقامتها الى بيت أهلها , سوف استدعيها اليوم إذا أردت "
- " حسنا لا بأس "

* * * * * * 

كان عليه الآن و ها قد شارفت الحقيقة على الظهور زيارة مدام سوزان ...
كان المحقق يريد التأكد لماذا لم يطلب هذا الرجل الغريب موعد مسبق كباقي العملاء ؟ ..

- " المعذرة سيدي , لقد علمت بأن القضية سجلت انتحار , أليس كذلك "
قالت تلك العبارة مدام سوزان , و لكن كانت لهجتها تدل على استياء من الموقف .
فأجابها المحقق : " نعم ذلك صحيح , و لكني أود منك ان اعرف بعض التفاصيل "
- " تفضل "
- " اولا , كيف كانت علاقة فريد بالسيد روبيرت "
- " ممتازة جدا , لقد رحب به منذ آخر زيارة له مع سارة , و مكث معنا قرابة اسبوع "
ظل يفكر المحقق قليلا ثم قال : " في سجلات مواعيد السيد روبيرت باندريك يروي بأن براين جونزي سوف يزوره يوم وقوع الجريمة و كذالك شركة المقاولات التي اعطتيها موعد في اليوم التالي "
سكت ثم قال : " حسنا , الرجل الغريب الذي ذكرتيه لنا , لماذا لم يحصل على موعد مسبق ؟ , و أن يكن ... لماذا سمحتي له بالدخول على سيدك ؟؟ "

ارتبكت قليلا ثم قالت : " أنا لم يدور في ذهني شيئا كهذا , ثانيا لقد اقتحم البيت بطريقة همجية , و طالب بمقابلة سيد باندريك بالقوة فلم أستطيع ردعه "
ابتسم المحقق دانيال ثم قال : " عظيم جدا , و لكن ... لماذا لم تذكري هذا في التحقيق من قبل ؟ "


* * * * * * 
قالت المساعدة الآنسة كليرا له في غرفة مكتبه : " ما الأمر ماذا حدث ؟ "
نظر إليها و قال : " سوزان كاذبة "
- " كيف عرفت ؟؟ "
وقف ثم قال : " سوزان اختلقت لنا شخصية وهمية في خيالها بأنه رجل غريب الشكل دخل مكتب السيد روبيرت و مضى قرابة ساعة , و فعل فعلته .. و فر هاربا ,.. "
ثم أضاف : " و لكن لابد ان هناك شخص آخر لأنها لا تستطيع ان تقوم بهذا وحدها "

ثم أضاف بعد دقيقة : " أريد سارة ان تتعرف على جثة عمها "
- " حسنا سيدي " قالتها و غادرت المكتب فورا

لم يكن من السهولة ان تقف سارة الفتاة البريئة أمام جثة اقرب الناس إليها , بالرغم من أنها لم تعترض عن التعرف على جثة عمها , إلا أنها كانت خائفة بشدة , ...

وقفت سارة أمام جثة السيد روبيرت و هي مغطاة كاملا بالقماش الأبيض , فذرفت بعض الدموع حزنا على فقدانه , فقالت له : " لماذا تركتني , لماذا سمحت لهذا السفاح ان يقتلك , سوف ادعوا الله ان تكون في عالم أفضل , أتمنى ان أموت معك الآن و ندفن سويا "
أمسكت يديه اليسرى بعنف و هي تقول : " لم يعد لي في هذه الدنيا احد "

بينما المحقق يريد إنهاء تلك اللحظة الحزينة حتى سمعها تقول : " هل القاتل جرح أبي ؟؟ "
التفت إليها و قال : " المعذرة ماذا قلتي ؟؟ "
فاقترب منها أكثر فقالت : " لم يكن لدى كفه الأيسر نذبة كهذه , هل القاتل جرحه ؟ " 
فرأى تلك النذبة التي تشكل شكل المثلث , بقيّ المحقق دانيال جامدا , لا يريد ان يأتي بحركة , فهو محرجا من نفسه , كيف له ان يفوت عليه نقطة هامة كهذه , 
فطلب من الطبيب عمل نموذج من الورق المقوى يشكل شكل المثلث بنفس حجم تلك النذبة ..
ثم قال لها : " المعذرة يا آنستي علي ّ الذهاب الآن "
فتركها و مضى سيره بعدما حصل على هذا النموذج

غادر المشرحة بسرعة و أخذ سيارته و انطلق نحو بيت السيد باندريك , وفي أثناء سيره اتصل بالآنسة كليرا و عندما سمع أجابتها قال :
" من فضلك انتظريني في بيت السيد باندريك , انا في طريقي الى هناك "


* * * * * * 



يتبع , .....*

----------


## Mahmoud Ghassan

الحلقة الخامسة و الأخيرة
* * * * * * * * * * 



غادر المشرحة بسرعة و أخذ سيارته و انطلق نحو بيت السيد باندريك , وفي أثناء سيره اتصل بالآنسة كليرا و عندما سمع أجابتها قال :
" من فضلك انتظريني في بيت السيد باندريك , انا في طريقي الى هناك "

* * * * * * 

جميع أفراد الأمن يحيطون بالمنزل فأخبره احدهم قائلا :
" من فضلك غير مسموح للمدنين بالتجوال هنا "
و لكن كانت عين المحقق ترصد مكتب الضحية , فالتفت إليه و اخرج إليه شارته فسمح له بالدخول
دخل المحقق مسرح الجريمة مرة أخرى و بدأت عيناه تلاحظ شيئا غير معهودا 
فجأة سمع صوت الآنسة كليرا فالتفت نحوها و قال : " الحل في هذا المرآة "
فقالت باستغراب : " كيف ؟ "
اقترب المحقق من زجاج المرآة المحطمة , ثم اخرج من جيبه النموذج الذي حصل عليه من الطبيب و بدأ مقارنة جميع قطع الزجاج المحطم بهذا النموذج . . . .

تلك الفكرة لم تكن تخطر على قلب بشر , بما ان السيد روبيرت أعسر , و قــُتُل , إذن حاول الدفاع عن نفسه بواسطة قطع الزجاج المحطم لذلك جرح نفسه من شدة قبضته لها و في هذه الحالة لابد و انه الحق الضرر بالجاني ...

بعد مرور ساعة استطاع المحقق دانيال إيجاد قطعة الزجاج التي حاول الضحية الدفاع بها عن نفسه , التقطها بحرص شديد ووضعها في كيس بلاستيكي . ..
بعد ذلك قال للآنسة كليرا : " خذي هذه إلى مكتب التحقيق الجنائي لمعرفة النتيجة , قد يكون عليها بعض عينات الحمض النووي للجاني فنستطيع تحديد هويته .. "
ثم أضاف بعدما أزال الأتربة من على ملابسه : " أما أنا سوف أرسل طلبا لأخذ عينات من دم فريد و سوزان و نادين و .... و سارة "

- " هل ترتبك لأمر فريد و سارة ؟ "
قال لها : " من الواضح على فريد انه شخصية طيبة و لا يستطيع القيام بمثل هذه الأعمال و لكن الاحتياط واجب في مثل هذه الأمور أما سارة .... فلا اعلم "

لم يمضى سوا ثلاث ساعات حتى كانت النتيجة أمام مكتب المحقق دانيال . . . .
 
" الحقيقة "



بكل جدارة استطاع المحقق دانيال الإيقاع بالجاني دون أن يعترف , و لكن في طبيعة الحال سوف ينكر التهمة الموجه له , و مع الدلائل المتاحة لديه يستطيع تسليمه للعادلة و الحكم به دون شك او ريب ....
و من ذكاء المحقق دانيال , انه حاول بقدر المستطاع التصوير للجميع ما حدث و كأنه فيلم سينمائي ...

دخل المحقق دانيال مسرح الجريمة للمرة الأخيرة و طلب من مساعدته الآنسة كليرا إحضار سوزان و سارة و نادين و فريد و طلب منهم الاستماع فقط ..


أشار المحقق الى سوزان و قال : " مدام سوزان , لقد قلتي مسبقا بأن القاتل , او من تظنيه القاتل دخل على سيدك حوالي الساعة الثالثة و النصف عصرا , و اختلى به قرابة ساعة , و بعد ذلك شاهدتيه يغادر المنزل , أليس كذلك "
- " بلى "

- " حسنا , و بعد ذلك قمتي بالاطمئنان على السيد روبيرت باندريك في مكتبه و لكن وجدتيه غارقا بدمائه "
أشار بيده إليها فقالت : " بلى "

- " و لكن ماذا حدث ؟ , ما سبب تحطيم المرآة ؟ , ما سبب إطلاق رصاصتان من المسدس و لم نجد سوى رصاصة واحد في قلب الضحية ؟؟ , كان من المفترض ان يترك الجاني الرصاصة الأولى التي حطمت المرآة و ان لا يتخلص منها .. , حاول الجاني ان يربك التحقيقات , هل هي جريمة قتل , أم مجرد حادثة انتحار , فكل الشوائب تقول بأنها حادثة انتحار , لكن الجاني قد اخطأ فلم يعرف ان الضحية أعسر و قام بالتوقيع على الخطاب - الذي كتبه الجاني - بيده اليسرى , كيف يقتل نفسه بيده اليمنى , و الجاني لا يعرف اصلا ان الضحية تعاني بضعف في أعصاب يديه اليمنى و لا يقوى على استخدام أصابعه .. .. كيف يقتل نفسه ... , هذا لان الجاني لم يحتك مع الضحية سوى يومين فقط , ثانيا الجاني قام بكتابة الخطاب قبل ان يزور الضحية , لان آلة الكاتبة الموجودة على مكتب السيد روبيرت لا تحوي على مادة الكتابة و هي الحبر , و أنها معطلة و لم تستخدم منذ اشهر , لذلك قام الجاني بكتابة الخطاب حرصا ان يبعد تلك المسؤولية عنه لأنه على ثقة بأن الضحية لن ينصاع لأمره و يكتب ما يريد , و بالطبع لا يستطيع الجاني الكتابة و هو يرتدي قفاز جلدي ... , كيف عرف الجاني بأن الآلة الكاتبة لا تحوي على حبر للكتابة ؟؟ , لابد ان شخص ما قد اخبره بذلك , من الواضح ان الجاني , على دراية واسعة في أمور الجريمة , لأنه يمثل دورا ما قد كتبه مسبقا او قد قرأه مسبقا لأحد كتّاب القصص و الروايات العالميين "

ثم التفت الى فريد و قال : " لماذا تغيبت يوم وقوع الجريمة من عملك في المكتبة ؟؟ "
ثم أضاف : " لا بل أنت تغيبت قبل وقوع الجريمة بثلاث أيام , ما السبب ؟ "

بدأ المحقق يتحرك في أرجاء الغرفة و هو يقول : " لم انتبه للنذبة التي على كف يديه اليسرى , توقعت منذ البداية انه مجرد جرح قديم , و لكن فجأة أعلمتنا سارة بأن لم يكن للسيد روبيرت أي جروح او نذب في كفه , و كي نتأكد , وجهت السؤال لمستر فرانسوا , محامي السيد روبيرت فأكد كلام سارة "

" من اجل ذلك , بدأنا نتأكد ان هذه النذبة من آثر زجاج المرآة المحطم , فحاول الضحية الدفاع عن نفسه و بالفعل أصاب الجاني في منطقة ما في جسده , مما توصلنا الى حمضه النووي و تحديد هوية الجاني و غير ذلك عرفت من مستر فرانسوا بأن السيد فريد و سارة قد زارا السيد روبيرت ثلاث أيام فقط , فلم يستطيع معرفة انه الضحية أعسر و يعاني بضعف في أعصاب يده اليمنى "
فقال المحقق دانيال :
" حقا , رجل مثلك يعمل في مكتبه اغلب الكتب تتحدث عن القتل و الجرائم الكاملة قد اخطأ "
قالها لفريد ...
صرخ فريد و قال بعدما احمر وجه : " اقسم لكم بأني لم اقصد ان اقتله , انه قتل خطأ "
فاقتربت سارة من فريد و صفعته على وجه و غادرت مسرح الجريمة . . . .


* * * * * * 

" الفكرة " 

رفعت سوزان سماعة الهاتف و قال بصوت خافت:
" السيد روبيرت الآن في الحديقة مع مترجمته العربية , حسنا سوف انتظرك "
انصرفت الآنسة نادين و دخل السيد روبيرت مكتبه كي يباشر في إنهاء أعماله الخاصة
عند الساعة الرابعة إلا ربع جاء رجل بشرته بيضاء , حسن المظهر , يرتدي قفاز جلدي , فأدخلته و قالت له : " هل جلبت معك الخطاب الخاص بسارة ؟ "
فأجابها بترقب : " بلى "
- " حسنا ها هو مسدس السيد روبيرت "
تناول منها المسدس و قال لها : " هل في داخله رصاص ؟؟ " 
نظرت الى المسدس و قالت : " لا اعلم , على العموم لا تتهور , هيا ادخل انت "
دخل هذا الرجل على مكتب السيد روبيرت بعنف و مشهر السلاح نحوه , فنهض روبيرت من مكانه و قال : " فريد ؟؟ ... ماذا تفعل هنا ؟؟ و ما هذا الذي تحمله بيدك ؟؟ "
فصرخ و قال : " أصمت أيها العجوز "
اقترب فريد منه و ألقى إليه الخطاب و قال : " قم بالتوقيع عليه فورا "
نظر إليه روبيرت و قال : " ماذا تقول ؟؟ "
صرخ فريد و قال : " هيا وقع اسمك هنا "
فتناول روبيرت الخطاب و أخذا يقرأ ما به , ثم قال : " هل أنت جننت ؟؟ , سارة هذه ابنتي "
- " ليس لك شأن بها , هيا قم بالتوقيع "
جلس السيد روبيرت بكل يأس , ثم قام بتوقيع اسمه بيديه اليسرى على الخطاب , فتناوله فريد مبتسما حتى قال السيد روبيرت بعدما ذرف دموعه :" أريد أن أتحدث إلى سارة "
و بسرعة أضاف : " لا تقلق , لن اخبرها بشيء "
تناول السيد روبيرت الهاتف و اتصل برقم سارة و بقيّ على انتظار حتى سمع صوتها فقال لها بتوتر : " حبيبيتي , مرحبا كيف حالك "
سكت قليلا ثم قال : " و أنا أيضا أحبك "
ثم أضاف بسرعة : " هناك مفاجأة سوف تسريّ بها قريبا "

فرأى فريد يشير بيده ففهم منه انه يريد إنهاء المكالمة ..
فقال لها : " حسنا يا حبيبتي علي الذهاب الآن "

و أغلق الهاتف و نظر الى أعين فريد بشدة , ثم قال :
" سوف أعطي هذا الخطاب الى المحامي , فلا أريدك ان تخبر احدا بما حدث هل فهمت ؟ "

فهّم فريد للرجوع للخلف خطوات بسيطة , فبسرعة شديدة امسك روبيرت الهاتف و ألقاه في وجه فريد و نهض ناحيته و دار بينهم شجار فأطلق فريد الرصاصة الأولى فحطمت زجاج المرآة , فوقع روبيرت أمام المرآة و هو ينهج و يحاول التقاط أنفاسه , فامسك قطعة من الزجاج المكسور بيده اليسرى بالخفاء ثم قام بسرعة والتصق بجسده وجها لوجها ثم غرزها في جنبه , فصرخ فريد صرخة مدوية ثم أطلق فريد رصاصة بلا وعي من المسدس فوقع روبيرت ببطء و هو متشبث بجسد فريد ثم سقط ميتا ..
تألم فريد بسبب الطعنة التي سببها له السيد روبيرت و هو يتأوه بشدة , فدخلت سوزان و قالت :
" ماذا حدث ؟ "
فنظرت الى السيد روبيرت فصرخت بشدة فقال فريد بسرعة : " اصمتي ! "
ثم أضاف : " لننفذ خطة ب "
بعدما عالج فريد جرحه نظر فريد الى ساعة يده فوجدها عند الرابعة و عشرة دقائق مساءا , 
ثم جلس فريد على إحدى المقاعد قرابة عشر دقائق شارد الذهن بما يريد تحقيقه ...

طلب من سوزان علاج كف يديه اليسرى بواسطة الخيط القطني و كأنها نذبة و عندما انتهت التفت إليها و قال : " انتظريني في الخارج الآن "
خرجت سوزان و في عينيها الحيرة لان الأمر خرج خارج السيطرة .. 

فشمر فريد عن ساعديه و بدأ في تحقيق جريمته ..
التقط قطعة الزجاج و قام بمسح الدماء من عليها ثم رماها مع كوم الزجاج المحطم ثم قام بالبحث عن الرصاصة الأولى التي حطمت المرآة فالتقطها و وضعها في جيبه 
عدل موضع جسد السيد روبيرت و وضع المسدس في قبضة يديه اليمنى و عدل ذراعيه, و كأنها انتحار ...
ثم ترك الخطاب على مكتبه واضح وضوح الشمس , فخرج من الباب و أغلق قبضة الباب بإحكام ثم نزع قفازه الجلدي و قال لسوزان :
" لقد تركت الخطاب هنا "

ثم أضاف : " عندما يأتي للتحقيق معك , اختلقي له بأن شخص ما زاره في الساعة الثالثة و النصف عصرا , و أعطيه مواصفات غريبة , مثلا طويل القامة شعره أجعد و هكذا ... و احذري ان تقترب التهمة من سارة , و أعدك بأنها سوف تسجل انتحار "
نظر الى ساعة يده فوجدها تشير الى الرابعة و النصف
ثم قال : " و الآن اخبري الشرطة بأن سيدك قد قــُتــل .... "

تمت بعون الله
16/9/2011
كتبت بواسطة محمود غسان
http://facebook.com/mghassan2


ياريت تكون عجبتك . . . . .

----------

